# Michelle Hunziker - Dreharbeiten zum Werbespot ihrer Stiftung 'Doppia Difesa' in Rom 2.4.2011 x43



## beachkini (5 Apr. 2011)

thx 123mike


----------



## Bapho (5 Apr. 2011)

Vielen Dank fuer die Aufnahmen von Michelle!


----------



## Punisher (5 Apr. 2011)

klasse Aufnahmen


----------



## Mandalorianer (5 Apr. 2011)

*Guten Morgen Sonnenschein  Vielen Dank für die hübsche Michelle:thumbup:*


----------



## Bennson (5 Apr. 2011)

meine absolute Traumfrau....ha...ich gerate schon wieder ins schwärmen


----------



## innerman (9 Apr. 2011)

danke für die Bilder


----------



## luuckystar (10 Apr. 2011)

super Bilder


----------



## Micki (10 Apr. 2011)

nette bilder


----------



## tiger571 (10 Apr. 2011)

Wetten, dass das sehr schöne Bilder sind


----------



## ultronico_splinder (10 Apr. 2011)

:thx:


----------



## nico2222 (12 Juli 2015)

super. vielen dank


----------

